# Premium Channel Premieres: September 2010



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

With big thanks to Pablo for the research on this info...

September 2010 premieres:

*Starz* Highlights:
Starz Saturday Premieres: *Did You Hear About the Morgans*, *Dear John*, and *Armored*.

9/4 - *Zombieland* (Woody Harrelson, Jesse Eisenberg, Abigail Breslin)
9/11 - *Did You Hear About the Morgans* (Hugh Grant, Sarah Jessica Parker)
9/18 - *Dear John* (Channing Tatum, Amanda Seyfried, Richard Jenkins)
9/25 - *Armored* (Matt Dillon, Jean Reno, Laurence Fishburne)

Starz also has the return of their original stand-up comedy series, "*Martin Lawrence Presents 1st Amendment Stand-up*". Returns on Fridays beginning September 10. To get ready for the new season, there will be a marathon from Season 4 of the series airing on Thursday, September 9 featuring four back-to-back episodes starting at 11PM (east).

For some reason I'm thinking that Starz could have done a better job of picking what to premiere on 9/11, but perhaps that's just me.

*Encore* Highlights: a Labor Day Marathon on Monday, September 6th called "*When Sequels Attack II*" featuring the sequels to *Rambo*, *Die Hard*, *Rush Hour*, *The Karate Kid*, *American Pie*, *Police Academy* and others. There's also a 10-film spotlight on recent Academy Award winner *Jeff Bridges*.

*HBO*
Touted via HBO's August downloadable guide: HBO original series *Boardwalk Empire* (premieres Sunday, 9/19/2010, 9PM east) with returners *Bored to Death* and *Eastbound & Down*. Absolutely NO movie premieres touted in the "Coming in ..." next month part of the downloadable guide info. It could be a slim month at HBO 

9/4 - *A Perfect Getaway* (Tim Olyphant, Milla Jovovich, Kiele Sanchez, Steve Zahn) 8PM
9/11 - *Couples Retreat* (Vince Vaughn, Jason Bateman, Jon Favreau, Faizon Love, Kristin Davis, Malin Akerman, Kristen Bell, Jean Reno) 8PM
9/11 - *Boxing After Dark* 10PM
9/18 - *Love Happens* (Aaron Eckhart, Jennifer Anniston, Dan Fogler, Judy Greer, Joe Anderson, John Carroll Lynch, Martin Sheen)
9/25 - *HBO* original series: *Boardwalk Empire* premieres at 9PM (east). Cast includes: Steve Buscemi, Michael Pitt, Kelly Macdonald, Michael Shannon (whose picture at HBO's website looks an awful like he might have been separated at birth with Leonardo Dicaprio), Dabney Coleman (whose picture at HBO looks more like Ben Stein), Shea Whigham, Anthony Laciura, Stephen Graham, Aleksa Palladino, Michael Stuhbarg, Vincent Piazza, Paz de la Huerta, Paul Sparks, Michael Kenneth Williams, and Gretchen Mol. Created by (*Sopranos* writer) Terence Winter, with Martin Scorsese, and Mark Wahlberg showing Executive Producer credits (and Scorsese carrying a Director credit). Set in Atlantic City (New Jersey) at the dawn of prohibition. Politics and corruption will be the main stories of this drama series.
9/25 - *Up in the Air* (George Clooney, Vera Farmiga, Anna Kendrick and Danny McBride)

Comments on premiering films TBA

*Cinemax*
Touted via August downloadable guide: *Sherlock Holmes* and *Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince*.

9/4 - *Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince* (Daniel Radcliffe, Michael Gambon, Dave Legeno)
9/11 - *Sherlock Holmes* (Robert Downey Jr., Jude Law, Rachel McAdams)
9/18 - *Cirgue du Freak: The Vampire's Assistant* (John C. Reilly, Josh Hutcherson, Chris Massoglia, Jessica Carlson, Michael Cerveris)
9/25 - *Ninja Assassin* (Rain, Naomie Harris, Ben Miles)

Comments on premiering films TBA

*Showtime*
Highlight information to come (hopefully)

9/4 - *Title to come* ()
9/11 - *Everybody's Fine* (Robert De Niro, Drew Barrymore, Kate Beckinsale)
9/18 - *Title to come* ()
9/25 - *The Hurt Locker* (Jeremy Renner, Anthony Mackie, Brian Geraghty)

Ooooooh, Academy Award type film time for Showtime. That's a little surprising, but great news for Showtime fans that haven't yet seen _The Hurt Locker_. I count myself as one that hasn't yet seen the film, but this might present the opportunity for me.

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually).
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )

Some *epix* news (from The Futon Critic):
On September 18, EPIX will turn to Louis C.K., writer, director, editor and star of the critically acclaimed FX series Louie, for the television premiere of the unique and dynamic live stand-up concert film *Louis C.K.: Hilarious*.

---

Thanks again Pablo, Phrelin and others for helping to get this info together!


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Apart from maybe Sherlock Holmes, nothing very exciting.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

pablo said:


> Apart from maybe Sherlock Holmes, nothing very exciting.


Funny you single that one out... I watched a rental of same and put up my review of that one at Amazon ages ago. It was ok (you'd see that in the review I linked), but I'm not sure I'd go much farther than that.

It'll be interesting to see what HBO and Showtime will have for the month (as they get their schedules up...)


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

And as soon as I had finished noting that it could be a slim month at HBO for movie premieres I was able to find the information for the first two weekends (sorry, they still don't have the 3rd or 4th weekend's information available as I write this...)


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Couples Retreat looks amusing. I could be wrong but A Perfect Getaway already premiered elsewhere earlier.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

SHO:

9/11 - Everybody's Fine
9/25 - The Hurt Locker


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

pablo said:


> SHO:
> 
> 9/11 - Everybody's Fine
> 9/25 - The Hurt Locker


Thanks, updated in the first post above.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Updated with additional information on Starz and Encore. Still can't see information for later part of September for HBO.

If anyone finds information on new content for Epix or Showtime, please speak up. Neither are good about making their new content (with some minor exceptions) well known.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

We're up to 9/18 for information for HBO now. *Love Happens* is the premiere for the day there.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Found this should be helpful over the next few months

HBO THEATRICAL MOVIES

AUGUST

TRANSFORMERS: REVENGE OF THE FALLEN - Shia LaBeouf, Megan Fox, Josh Duhamel, Tyrese Gibson and John Turturro. (Directed by Michael Bay; based on Hasbro's TransformersTM Action Figures; written by Ehren Kruger & Roberto Orci & Alex Kurtzman.) (HASBRO, TRANSFORMERS and all related characters are trademarks of Hasbro. (C) 2009 Hasbro. All Rights Reserved.). Debuts Aug. 14.

THE INFORMANT! - Matt Damon, Scott Bakula, Joel McHale and Melanie Lynskey. Debuts Aug. 21.

THE TIME TRAVELER'S WIFE - Eric Bana and Rachel McAdams. Debuts Aug. 28.

SEPTEMBER

A PERFECT GETAWAY - Timothy Olyphant, Milla Jovovich, Kiele Sanchez and Steve Zahn. Debuts Sept. 4.

COUPLES RETREAT - Vince Vaughn, Jason Bateman, Jon Favreau, Faizon Love, Kristin Davis, Malin Akerman, Kristen Bell and Jean Reno. (Directed by Peter Billingsley; written by Jon Favreau and Vince Vaughn & Dana Fox.) Debuts Sept. 11.

LOVE HAPPENS - Aaron Eckhart, Jennifer Aniston, Dan Fogler, Judy Greer, Joe Anderson, John Carroll Lynch and Martin Sheen. (Directed by Brandon Camp; written by Brandon Camp & Mike Thompson.) Debuts Sept. 18.

UP IN THE AIR - George Clooney, Vera Farmiga, Anna Kendrick and Danny McBride. (Directed by Jason Reitman; based upon the novel by Walter Kirn; screenplay by Jason Reitman and Sheldon Turner.) Debuts Sept. 25.

OCTOBER

THE BLIND SIDE - Sandra Bullock, Tim McGraw, Quinton Aaron and Kathy Bates. Debuts Oct. 2.

ALVIN AND THE CHIPMUNKS: THE SQUEAKQUEL - Zachary Levi, David Cross, and Jason Lee and Justin Long, Matthew Gray Gubler, Jesse McCartney, Amy Poehler, Anna Faris and Christina Applegate. (Directed by Betty Thomas; cptfc written by Jon Vitti and Jonathan Aibel & Glenn Berger; based on characters created by Ross Bagdasarian and Janice Karman.) (Alvin and the Chipmunks and Characters TM & (C) 2009 Bagdasarian Productions, LLC. All rights reserved. (C) 2009 Twentieth Century Fox Film Corporation. All Rights Reserved.) Debuts Oct. 9.

THE LOVELY BONES - Mark Wahlberg, Rachel Weisz, Susan Sarandon, Stanley Tucci, Michael Imperioli and Saoirse Ronan. (Directed by Peter Jackson; based on the novel by Alice Sebold; screenplay by Fran Walsh & Philippa Boyens & Peter Jackson.) Debuts Oct. 16.

INVICTUS - Morgan Freeman and Matt Damon. Debuts Oct. 23.

AMELIA - Hilary Swank, Richard Gere, Ewan McGregor, Christopher Eccleston and Joe Anderson. (Directed by Mira Nair; written by Ron Bass and Anna Hamilton Phelan; based on the books "East to the Dawn," by Susan Butler and "The Sound of Wings," by Mary S. Lovell.) Debuts Oct. 30.

CINEMAX "SEE IT SATURDAY" THEATRICAL MOVIES

AUGUST

THE HANGOVER (UNRATED VERSION) - Bradley Cooper, Zach Galifianakis, Ed Helms, Justin Bartha, Heather Graham, Ken Jeong and Rachael Harris. Debuts Aug. 14.

WHIP IT - Ellen Page, Marcia Gay Harden, Kristen Wiig, Drew Barrymore, Juliette Lewis, Jimmy Fallon and Daniel Stern. (Directed by Drew Barrymore; screenplay by Shauna Cross; based on a novel by Shauna Cross.) Debuts Aug. 21.

POST GRAD - Alexis Bledel, Zach Gilford, Rodrigo Santoro, Jane Lynch, with Carol Burnett and Michael Keaton. (Directed by Vicky Jenson; written by Kelly Fremon.) Debuts Aug. 28.

SEPTEMBER

HARRY POTTER AND THE HALF-BLOOD PRINCE - Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint, Emma Watson, Jim Broadbent, Helena Bonham Carter, Robbie Coltrane, Warwick Davis, Michael Gambon, Alan Rickman, Maggie Smith, Timothy Spall, David Thewlis and Julie Walters. ((C) 2009 Warner Bros. Harry Potter Publishing Rights (C) J.K. Rowling. HARRY POTTER, characters, names and related indicia are trademarks of and (C) Warner Bros. All rights reserved.) Debuts Sept. 4.

SHERLOCK HOLMES - Robert Downey Jr., Jude Law, Rachel McAdams, Mark Strong and Eddie Marsan. (Directed by Guy Ritchie; screen story by Lionel Wigram and Michael Robert Johnson; screenplay by Michael Robert Johnson and Anthony Peckham and Simon Kinberg.) Debuts Sept. 11.

CIRQUE DU FREAK: THE VAMPIRE'S ASSISTANT - John C. Reilly, Ken Watanabe, Josh Hutcherson, Chris Massoglia, Ray Stevenson, Patrick Fugit, with Willem Dafoe and Salma Hayek. (Directed by Paul Weitz; screenplay by Paul Weitz and Brian Helgeland; based on the "Cirque du Freak" series of books by Darren Shan.) Debuts Sept. 18.

NINJA ASSASSIN - Rain and Naomie Harris. Debuts Sept. 25.

OCTOBER

THE FOURTH KIND - Mila Jovovich. Debuts Oct. 2.

PUBLIC ENEMIES - Johnny Depp, Christian Bale, Marion Cotillard, Billy Crudup, Stephen Dorff and Stephen Lang. (Directed by Michael Mann; screenplay by Ronan Bennett and Michael Mann & Ann Biderman; based on the book by Bryan Burrough.). Debuts Oct. 9.

FANTASTIC MR. FOX - George Clooney, Meryl Streep, Jason Schwartzman, Bill Murray, Willem Dafoe and Owen Wilson. Debuts Oct. 16.

PIRATE RADIO - Philip Seymour Hoffman, Bill Nighy, Rhys Ifans, Nick Frost and Kenneth Branagh. Debuts Oct. 23.

THE FINAL DESTINATION - Bobby Campo, Shantel VanSanten, Nick Zano and Haley Webb. Debuts Oct. 30.

NOVEMBER

CRAZY HEART - Jeff Bridges, Maggie Gyllenhaal and Robert Duvall. (Directed and written by Scott Cooper; based on the novel by Thomas Cobb.)

VALENTINE'S DAY - Jessica Alba, Kathy Bates, Jessica Biel, Bradley Cooper, Eric Dane, Patrick Dempsey, Hector Elizondo, Jamie Foxx, Jennifer Garner, Topher Grace, Anne Hathaway, Ashton Kutcher, Queen Latifah, Taylor Lautner, George Lopez, Shirley MacLaine, Emma Roberts, Julia Roberts and Taylor Swift.

CINEMAX VANGUARD MOVIES

AUGUST

ADAM - Hugh Dancy, Rose Byrne, Frankie Faison, Mark Linn-Baker, with Amy Irving and Peter Gallagher. (Directed by Max Mayer; written by Max Mayer.) Debuts Aug. 11.

I WANT SOMEONE TO EAT CHEESE WITH - Jeff Garlin, Sarah Silverman and Bonnie Hunt. Debuts Aug. 24.

SEPTEMBER

A SERIOUS MAN - Michael Stuhlbarg and Richard Kind. (Directed by Joel Coen & Ethan Coen; written by Joel Coen & Ethan Coen.) Debuts Sept. 13.

OCTOBER

GENTLEMEN BRONCOS - Michael Angarano, Jennifer Coolidge, Jemaine Clement, Mike White, Hector Jimenez and Sam Rockwell star. (Directed by Jared Hess; written by Jared Hess & Jerusha Hess.)

Read more: Breaking News - HBO/CINEMAX PROGRAMMING OVERVIEW | TheFutonCritic.com http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...ramming-overview/20100807hbo07/#ixzz0w7ykYGKm


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Great job, Shawn, thanks! Some good ones coming up this fall, some I've already seen, but still.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks ShawnL25. I've updated the HBO listing above to account for the added info. :up:


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Cinemax has some good premieres coming up :up:


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

HBO Wed Sept 1 11:45 AM EDT

(*500) Days of Summer*

Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Zooey Deschanel, Geoffrey Arend. 
After his lover dumps him, a writer tries to figure out where their relationship went wrong.

HBOFM Thurs Sept 2 12:00 PM EDT

*Where the Wild Things Are*

Director: Spike Jonz. Catherine Keener, Max Records, Mark Ruffalo.
A mischievous boy enters a magical land and becomes King of All Wild Things.

HBO Fri Sept 3 3:00 AM EDT

*9*

Producer: Tim Burton Voice of: Elijah Wood, Voice of: Christopher Plummer, Voice of: Martin Landau.
A sentient rag doll emerges as a leader in a post-apocalyptic world. Animated


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks but I think all those premiered the previous month.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

pablo said:


> Thanks but I think all those premiered the previous month.


1) 9 and 500 days were on Cinemax in August, not HBO (according to the HBO guide)
2) They are listed as HBO Premieres on Dish.
3) Sorry I wasted your time.


----------



## JACH (Aug 18, 2009)

bdowell said:


> Michael Shannon (whose picture at HBO's website looks an awful like he might have been separated at birth with Leonardo Dicaprio)


It's actually Michael Pitt that looks like Leo's twin


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

funny how HBO and Cinnemax swap premiers cine getting ready to do harry potter hbo did that a month ago.

vice versa movies that premier on cinemax will premier on hbo.


----------



## JACH (Aug 18, 2009)

la24philly said:


> funny how HBO and Cinnemax swap premiers cine getting ready to do harry potter hbo did that a month ago.
> 
> vice versa movies that premier on cinemax will premier on hbo.


It's because HBO created Cinemax. Same channel, different names.


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

A clever, offbeat romantic comedy, 500 Days of Summer is refreshingly honest and utterly charming. 
Although its story is perhaps too familiar and less complex than some might wish, 9 is visually spectacular, and director Shane Acker's attention to detail succeeds in drawing viewers into the film's universe. 
Some may find its dark tone and slender narrative off-putting, but Spike Jonze's heartfelt adaptation of the classic children's book where the wild things are is as beautiful as it is uncompromising.


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

While smarter than the average slasher film, A Perfect Getaway eventually devolves into a standard, predictable, excessively violent thriller. 
Despite a talented cast and some reliably pleasant interplay between Jon Favreau and Vince Vaughn, Couples Retreat leaves viewers stranded in an arid, mirthless comedy. 
Love Happens is a dull, chemistry-free affair that under-utilizes its appealing leads.
Led by charismatic performances by its three leads, director Jason Reitman delivers a smart blend of humor and emotion with just enough edge for mainstream audiences in up in the air


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

Dark, thrilling, and occasionally quite funny, Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince is also visually stunning and emotionally satisfying. 
Guy Ritchie's directorial style might not be quite the best fit for an update on the legendary detective, but Sherlock Holmes benefits from the elementary appeal of a strong performance by Robert Downey, Jr. 
cirque du freak: This overstuffed, scattershot vampire flick suffers from poor characterization and an unwieldy mix of scares and chuckles. 
Overly serious and incomprehensibly edited, Ninja Assassin fails to live up to the promise of its title.


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

It gets a certain amount of mileage out of the inherent likability of its stars, but with an unfunny script and a lack of onscreen chemistry, Did You Hear About the Morgans? falls flat. 
: Built from many of the same ingredients as other Nicholas Sparks tearjerkers, Dear John suffers from its cliched framework, as well as Lasse Hallstrom's curiously detached directing. 
armored:This B-grade thriller has a good cast and director but is undone by plot holes and messy conclusion.


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

A calm, charismatic performance from Robert De Niro nearly saves the movie, but ultimately, Everybody's Fine has the look and feel of a stereotypical Christmas dramedy. 
A well-acted, intensely shot, action filled war epic, Kathryn Bigelow's The Hurt Locker is thus far the best of the recent dramatizations of the Iraq War.


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

epix
they do premiers on sundays at 8
9/5 8 pm
fame
Fame is ultimately undone by its choppy editing, its incomplete characterizations, and its apparent desire to appeal to the High School Musical generation. 
9/12
Precious: Based on the Novel Push by Sapphire
Precious is a grim yet ultimately triumphant film about abuse and inner-city life, largely bolstered by exceptional performances from its cast. 
9/19
cold souls
Straddling existential drama and surrealist comedy, Sophie Barthes debut feature is beautifully shot and full of inventive quandaries.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Cold Souls is an amazing film, a minor masterpiece. Too bad it's on Epix where not a lot of people can see it.


----------



## seanbr (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont get epix but i have netflix, and did you hear about how you an steam epix films there nowa?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

any other updates on the hurt locker? it is not showing up on DTV 14 day window?


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

armophob said:


> any other updates on the hurt locker? it is not showing up on DTV 14 day window?


Showtime's website (linked in original post in this thread) is showing it as airing on 9/25 at 8PM (eastern). I'm not sure why it wouldn't be in DirecTV's guide info yet, but then again Showtime's schedule may not have been updated on their own site to account for a change along the way. Best I can suggest is "stay tuned" and hopefully you'll see it listed in the guide soon.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

bdowell said:


> Showtime's website (linked in original post in this thread) is showing it as airing on 9/25 at 8PM (eastern). I'm not sure why it wouldn't be in DirecTV's guide info yet, but then again Showtime's schedule may not have been updated on their own site to account for a change along the way. Best I can suggest is "stay tuned" and hopefully you'll see it listed in the guide soon.


Picked it up tonight, looks like sometimes it is a 13 day window?


----------

